# Olsen's Fisherman's Nautical Almanack



## CLIP

I wonder if anyone would be able to provide us with information re the copyright in Olsen's Fisherman's Nautical Almanack, which was published by ETW Dennis of Scarborough until 2000 when the company went into liquidation.
We run the Crew List Index Project which is a not-for-profit private project aimed at improving access to the historical records of British shipping and seafarers. The project is into its twentieth year and has worked with volunteers, archives and museums around the world. Our web site is here: http://crewlist.org.uk/.
On our site, for free, we have image sets of data sources, for example the Mercantile Navy List, which are a major online resource for maritime researchers. We've been aware that our information on fishing vessels is a bit thin, and at some stage in the future we would like to be able to include images of the fishing boats directory that was part of the Olsen's Fisherman's Nautical Almanack. Before we can do that, we need to establish what the copyright position is.
We know that the company was dissolved in 2009. Any remaining assets then passed to the Treasury Solicitor Bona Vacantia Division and we are in touch with them to see if they do indeed hold the copyright and if it could be waived. It is possible that, prior to that, the copyright was transferred to another company, but we have no information about that.
Any information would be much appreciated, and we would also be glad to know of libraries, museums and archives which hold copies of Olsen's. We've tracked down some of the obvious ones but there may be single copies or small runs in local museums, which it would be good to know about.
Pete and Jan Owens, CLIP


----------



## david.hopcroft

I used to provide corrections to the Radio Comms pages until 1995. I always dealt with Dennis's at Scarborough.

David
+


----------



## CLIP

Thanks David


----------



## Kevwalker

Olsens was owned by Associated Fisheries. I worked for this Company for 30 years. After Olsens ceased trading the office closed at Pywipe which was part of ACS&T in their depot. The Holding Company is Linton Park Linton Kent. Hope this information is of use to you


----------



## CLIP

Many thanks for that information, Pete Owens


----------



## GeoffOlsen

Kevwalker said:


> Olsens was owned by Associated Fisheries. I worked for this Company for 30 years. After Olsens ceased trading the office closed at Pywipe which was part of ACS&T in their depot. The Holding Company is Linton Park Linton Kent. Hope this information is of use to you


Hi there, 
I am an Olsen and a descendant of O.T. Olsen. He was my great great grandfather and described himself as "Compass adjuster, Nautical Instrument Maker, Flag Manufacturer, Chart & Nautical Bookseller and Publisher of the Olsen's Fisherman's Nautical Almanac". 

I am interested to know any details about the history of the Olsen's business (and I didn't know the business was at Pywipe!).

I don't have any more detail about this initial thread. But I am interested in learning more about the business and with your personal experience, I am guessing you may know more history or you may know others who might have some further insights. I'd welcome a chance to correspond and/or chat.

Any info I can assist with, I would be delighted so please contact me.

Regards,
Geoff 
Geoff Olsen, Melbourne, Australia.
son of John Christian Olsen
son of Arent Oscar Olsen
son of Ole Theodore Olsen (OT. Olsen)


----------



## CLIP

We have made a lot of progress with Olsen's Almanack and images of many editions are now available on our site, with a simple page index, here:
Crew List Index Project
Pete Owens
Crew List Index Project (CLIP)


----------

